# Little Rock Arkansas Goat show



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

It was a busy weekend for us and the first show of the season. It was great seeing some of our goat friends. I had a nice visit with Caroline Lawson. She had some lovely goats at the show and a very nice Challenge doe who won in a couple of the rings. Congratulations Caroline on your best of Breed and other wins. Caroline is a very nice and helpful person. I so appreciate her thoughtfulness and her willingness to help others. Thank you Caroline for bringing the Kelp for me and transporting a buck kid home to its new owner! 

The folks at Little Rock were just good friendly Southern people. Thanks to all who made the show enjoyable.

Here's how we did.

I took 3 does for milk test:
Promise milked 13.2 (She is a milk goat!!!)
Frost (our 8 year old) milked 10.4
Sugar Baby milked 9.5 ­ she should have done better but she had quads and
hasn't bounced back like she should.


At the show
We won Grand with our Juniors in both rings.
Ginger Snap (Snap Dragon X Apollo)
Savannah (Lantana X Voyager) a January kid
Since we won in both rings on Friday night we decided to pull our Juniors and not show Juniors Saturday.

Bucks:
Reserve Champion with Apollo

SR. Does
On Saturday, we were Grand in both rings with Caramel Corn (Mr. Goodbar daughter) and then she
was BOB over two challengers.
Reserve in both rings with Java Chiller (Explorer daughter)
On Sunday, there were only Seniors shown. Caramel took her 3rd win for Grand and then we pulled her and Java Chiller took Grand in the next ring. 

We didn't put a champion challenge doe in the ring as they were doing milk
test.


----------



## H Diamond Farms (Jun 3, 2011)

Congrats! I'm so anxious for our first show! When the show bug bites, you're just out of luck, lol.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Congrats, Tim! So happy for you!

I met Caroline at the ADGA Convention in Grand Rapids this past October. Conversed via e-mail prior to it on a number of topics. Lovely woman. Ha! Named one of my doelings Caroline.


----------



## sherrie (Jul 22, 2008)

I was going to this show with 2 bucks. Everything was ready and packed. But had a head injury on Tuesday that week and on Friday my eyes were totally swollen shut. I really, really wanted to be there. Maybe next year. Congrats on your wins, Tim.


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

Congrats! Sounds like you had a good time!


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks Tim, you make me blush! I've always believed that the most important thing about raising dairy goats is the friends we make and the help and support we all give to each other! We all had a great time at the show! This is the first time I can remember it being this hot and humid at the Little Rock show though! Congrats to Tim and his lovely Nubians, also to Jeff Klein for his multiple wins with his gorgeous Toggs, Pam Ebert with her LaManchas and Nigerians, Anne Jones and Gil Rogers with their Nubians, Ginger Morrow with her Recorded Grades, Kay White with her Toggs, and the Noble Springs Dairy folks with their Saanens and Alpines. The Texas contingent was well represented! Gil went Junior Grand with his Heritage Oaks does in both rings yesterday, Anne had first place yearling milker and first place aged doe (Nubians), Ginger had a beautiful black Alpine-type Recorded Grade doe that she was champion with, and Pam won grand with her LaMancha and Nigerian Dwarf does. Also Jim Gilham was Grand Champion Nubian in both rings on Friday night.

On Saturday our yearling milker Mariposa was first place in one ring on Saturday and one ring on Sunday. Two year olds Jazz Harmony and Pecan Pie were second and third in their classes and Harmony was Reserve in one ring on Sunday. Three year old Dalla Rose was second and third in her classes, and four year old Beau Tai was second, third and fourth in hers. Belle Starr was second to the champion of the day in both rings on Saturday but won Best of Breed in both rings on Sunday. 

Congratulations to all the winners and thank you once again to the wonderful folks at the Arkansas Goat Producers Association for putting on another great show!

Caroline


----------



## Nancy (Oct 25, 2007)

Congrats on your wins Tim. And yes , this was the hottest it's been for a while.


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

Congrats to all, shows are so much work, its great to see them pay off in rewards of all kinds.

Sherrie, how's your head, are you ok?


----------



## sherrie (Jul 22, 2008)

Yeah, I'm OK. I looked like Batman with a black mask. My students called me Bat-Teacher.  Now I guess I am going to be Green Lantern Teacher because it is turning green and yellow. Maybe Hulk-Teacher?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2011)

Congratulations Tim and Caroline! And Tim, thanks for breeding such a handsome boy, I am so glad to have him here! And thanks to Caroline for the help in getting him to me!


----------



## wheytogosaanens (Oct 26, 2007)

Congratulations to Tim and Caroline! Sounds like a lot of top breeders attend that show.....

:wow


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

How did I miss this post! Congratulations to Tim and Caroline! Vicki


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks Everybody!

Well we did milk test on Huckberry Frost, Posie's Promise and Sugar Baby. They all made their milk stars! 

Congratulations to all who made their stars. Nancy Shirley also had some does in the test. I am not sure which are hers but I do know it must be one of the does that milked well because she is hoping to make top 10.
Date Sample BF PROT SCC	doe	# milk	ptsdaysfr.	pts fat	total pts	star y/n
5/9/2012	1	4.13	2.91	548	Frost	10.4#	0.3	8.4	19.1	yes
2	2.66	2.36	464	Leigh Ann	11.8#	0.4	6.2	18.4	yes
3	4.67	3.49	335	Bell	8.4#	0.2	7.8	16.4	no
4	4.02	3	127	Promise	13.2#	0.3	10.6	24.1	yes
5	4.8	3.19	786	Sugar Bab	9.5#	0.3	9	18.8	yes
6	4.98	3.74	82	Ethie	7.7#	0.1	7.6	15.4	no
7	4.43	3.02	21	Storm	8.8#	0.1	7.6	16.5	no
8	3.64	2.92	132	Brown Sug	13.8#	0.4	10	24.2	yes
9	3.37	2.74	93	Rose	13.8#	0.5	9.2	23.5	yes
10	2.83	2.73	444	Lyza	10.3#	0.5	5.8	16.6	no
11	4.04	2.65	250	Carmen	10.9#	0.3	8.8	20	yes
12	3.16	2.55	114	Cora	14.9#	0.3	9.4	24.6	yes
13	3.57	2.8	35	Lainey	13.5#	0.8	9.6	23.9	yes
14	3.77	3.01	167	Copter	11.1#	0.7	8.2	20	yes
15	2.7	2.07	433	Bug	10.9#	0.4	5.8


----------



## Nancy (Oct 25, 2007)

Thank you Tim, I had several with Cora giving the most there. We had # 8(Brown Sugar 3rd F), 11(Carmen 2F),12(Cora 2F),13(Lainey 2F),14 (Copter,aka Lily 7F)& 15(Bug 3F). Only showed 3 so it was fairly relaxing. LOL Even as hot as it was they still milked a reasonable amount. And the best part ,there were no tornadoes this year.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

I think it is the first time in eons without bad weather!
Congrats all!
Lee


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

We got good news today! Both Caramel Corn and Java Chiller got their letter from ADGA that they are now permanent Champions. We knew that Caramel Corn would but wasn't sure that Java had all the qualifying legs she needed. Also papers came back from ADGA on Huckberry Frost, Posie's Promise and Sugar Baby that they are now GCH with milk stars!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

That is wonderful news! Vicki


----------



## Halo-M Nubians (Oct 26, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## JamieH (Nov 29, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

Congrats Tim - any idea if all breeds were official?. Thinking I might try this show next year.


----------



## SecoCreek (Jan 27, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

www.arkansasgoatproducers.com/

Here's a link that tells how many goats and the breeds that were sanctioned.


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

Congrats Tim!


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

Congratulations Tim!!!!!


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

Sounds like a real competitive show. Hope to see you all there next weekend.


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Hey Ziggy,
I do hope you get to come. It will be good to meet you


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

Unless some emergency happens at home we will be there. Already have health papers, goats are clipped and trailer cleaned and freshly bedded. Just need to load the goats and hookup.


----------



## PrairieTrail45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I just found out I can get off work to come. I am so happy :biggrin I have several does I was really wanting to milk test, plus its always fun to show a few of them too. Can't wait to meet everyone at the show.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Yay Beth! And Ziggy! How fun. We are hoping to get away to come harass all of you about your naked goats 
Wishing everyone safe travels and best results. 
Lee


----------

